# Stepped Outside my comfort zone



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

This little box is outside of my comfort zone. Thoughts or critiques?  Should I stay in my comfort zone or expand it a bit?  Metal effects paint, texturing, different shape, etc.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> This little box is outside of my comfort zone. Thoughts or critiques?  Should I stay in my comfort zone or expand it a bit?  Metal effects paint, texturing, different shape, etc.
> 
> View attachment 183938
> 
> View attachment 183939



Wow that was a huge step. There are many different elements going on there and they all blend nicely. I like the style, proportions, details, and colors used. To me keep at it and expand some more. Job well done.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 13, 2019)

Excellent piece Cody!!! The embellishment bug has bitten you! Keep it up!!


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 13, 2019)

I think it looks great Cody! Quite a ways from my comfort zone for sure. I just got back from my woodturners meeting yesterday. Had a guy showing some bowls he made critiquing his work. They looked great from our eyes! That's what's great about using your imagination and coming up with great stuff! Nice work!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice Cody. Comfortable or not, you got’er done!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks JT, Charlie, Bobby and Scotty.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow, that sure looks good!

Are or do you sell your bowl/box/teapot creations?


----------



## gimpy (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice job for sure,    step out and enjoy


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Hank and Terry. 

Hank, I do not actively market and sell stuff. I will make things for people who request it and my wife will drag me to one more or two craft shows a year to reduce the volume of stuff we have around. She maintains a “store” in our rec room for her friends and acquaintances. PM me if you have a specific interest in something.


----------



## magpens (Jan 13, 2019)

That looks really great, Cody ... I love it !!!! . What wood/material is it made of ?

Just wondering how you accurately squared it up before turning it ...

... and also how you put the random circles on the square sides.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 13, 2019)

My question is how do you hollow a square piece of wood. Remember I'm new to turning. LMAO


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

By all means continue down this path Cody.  In my opinion you have really turned a corner from well done functional pieces, to more truly artistic works.  By combining several different mediums, that makes a huge difference.  Now I still love attractive wood, and always will.  But combined with paint, texturing, embellishments and a different profile - that's a great step up.

Well done.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

magpens said:


> That looks really great, Cody ... I love it !!!! . What wood/material is it made of ?
> 
> Just wondering how you accurately squared it up before turning it ...
> 
> ... and also how you put the random circles on the square sides.



Thanks Mail. I squared the blank on my table saw using the rip fence, found the centers on both sides of the blank as precisely as I could, mounted between centers, squared up the end (did not need to do much since it was running pretty true) and turned the bottom and a mortise for my chuck. Flipped it around and turned the top and hollowed. It’s cherry painted with copper metal effects and gesso, and top coated with WOP. The circles were made with three different sizes of bubble burs.


----------



## magpens (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks, Cody.

I never heard of a bubble burr ... will do some research.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> My question is how do you hollow a square piece of wood. Remember I'm new to turning. LMAO



I used a special square hollowing tool.  Seriously, I hollowed it like any other piece. It was hard figuring the wall thickness in the differing planes so I erred on the safe side and left it a little thicker than usual.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 13, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> bsshog40 said:
> 
> 
> > My question is how do you hollow a square piece of wood. Remember I'm new to turning. LMAO
> ...


Thanks Cody! Man I think it would drive me crazy to try to hollow something square. I guess being new, I would have never thought of it. Great work my friend!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 13, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> Thanks Hank and Terry.
> 
> Hank, I do not actively market and sell stuff. I will make things for people who request it and my wife will drag me to one more or two craft shows a year to reduce the volume of stuff we have around. She maintains a “store” in our rec room for her friends and acquaintances. PM me if you have a specific interest in something.



My question to you about selling was because your work looks professional and I didn't remember you saying anything about sales. Your work kind reminds me of my son-in-laws classy ceramic art that he sells on occasion at specialty stores and boutiques. 

Your metallic wood painted objects are exceptional.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

magpens said:


> Thanks, Cody.
> 
> I never heard of a bubble burr ... will do some research.



Sorry Mal, they are called cup burs not bubble burs. Got them from MDI.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2019)

mark james said:


> By all means continue down this path Cody.  In my opinion you have really turned a corner from well done functional pieces, to more truly artistic works.  By combining several different mediums, that makes a huge difference.  Now I still love attractive wood, and always will.  But combined with paint, texturing, embellishments and a different profile - that's a great step up.
> 
> Well done.



Thanks Mark.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 13, 2019)

Wonderful!


----------



## TonyL (Jan 13, 2019)

I would need a space ship to reach that in my comfort zone. Nice work!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jan 13, 2019)

Boxes are probably my favorite projects, and I’ve never made one as nice as that. For being out of your comfort zone you’ve done a fantastic job.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Jan 14, 2019)

Fabulous work!  I opened up the photos and thought, "Hmmm...never seen pottery shown on this forum,but I'd better read on..."  You have a lot of really interesting things going on with this, and all are well done!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks Bob, Tony, Jay and Gregory


----------



## robutacion (Jan 14, 2019)

Beautiful piece mate...!

I wonder if you are aware or if that would be something you would use on these type boxes, and there are the metal hinges (gold, silver, bronze) you can buy, in my view, they are most suitable for this type of work and become an extra feature that will improve/enhance the piece, in most cases, they look like the pics below;

Cheers
George


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 14, 2019)

You asked, "should I step out of my comfort zone?"  The answer is for sure a YES!  Two reasons, you have the skill, you've proven it here, and if you always stay in your comfort zone you'll never realize your full potential.  Sure, you might get beat up and banged around a bit but at least you've taken the chance and hopefully learned something from your stepping outside your comfort zone.  Good work and a very nice piece.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jan 14, 2019)

MUSEUM QUALITY!


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 14, 2019)

magpens said:


> That looks really great, Cody ... I love it !!!! . What wood/material is it made of ?
> 
> Just wondering how you accurately squared it up before turning it ...
> 
> ... and also how you put the random circles on the square sides.


I'm curious, too. You have taken a giant step and my complements on the whole box! Also, what did you use for finish?
Answers are n post #13. Thanks.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks George, Tom, Mark and John!

George, I will check those hinges out.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jan 15, 2019)

Terrific looking piece! 
I have a rough turned piece drying with a somewhat similar looking idea. I did some thinking between end and flat grain, ended up turning it flat grain. With the paint, I can't tell what you did. Any wisdom to share? Thanks!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Fred, I turned it flat grained.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 16, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> Should I stay in my comfort zone or expand it a bit?



Expand it? Absolutely. Use your creative mind and those good hands. Nice work on that project.


----------

